

Barack Obama's FCC transition co-chair is a (hardcore) World of Warcraft player - henning
http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/11/20/obamas-fcc-transition-co-chair-is-a-wow-player/

======
lbrandy
I feel like I'm supposed to believe this a good thing. I am struggling though.
I'd prefer a reformed WoW player.

~~~
jcl
To read the linked GigaOM article, it looks like he's a professor whose field
of study is internet law, and the people he plays Warcraft with are largely
academics interested in the dynamics of virtual worlds (or so they say...).

[http://gigaom.com/2008/11/18/obamas-fcc-transition-team-
co-c...](http://gigaom.com/2008/11/18/obamas-fcc-transition-team-co-chair-a-
wow-player/)

~~~
henning
Um, if they were, then why'd they pick a relatively shallow hack n slash game?
So that they could write papers about getting ganked, camped and teabagged by
a rogue who is in real life a slightly overweight 15 year old boy?

~~~
tsally
I think that's a rather unfortunate simplification. I'd say that there is
quite a bit to be gained from studying leadership in these settings. If the
Harvard Business review is covering it, I'd say it is a safe bet that there is
some good research being done in this area.

------
sethg
The torch has passed to a new generation....

------
rlachenal
He'll never get anything done. This is not a good thing, people.

~~~
jcl
Really? It seems to me when the FCC gets something done, it fines TV stations
for offending someone, grants media companies bigger monopolies, or oversteps
their authority by trying to introduce the broadcast flag. Do we really want
them to get something done?

------
time_management
25 bid that a high-ranking federal official cites _Chrono Trigger_ in a speech
before 2030. The question is: what will he pull? Let's see... how about "power
is beautiful, and I've got the power"?

~~~
justindz
"On the eve of this election night victory, I want to reflect on how we got
here. I thought the campaign was over when I died. But, thanks to my team, I
was brought back to life. I don't have a frog on my team, but I do have a girl
with glasses, a girl with baggy white pants and a guy who floats when he runs.
Oh, and a robot."

~~~
time_management
Crono himself pretty much can't become president. He never speaks, except in
one of the endings.

I can definitely see Magus as a campaign manager, though.

